
Off with their header files - rnicholson
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=2786
======
tetha
I'm just wondering how well this copes with transitive includes, where an
included headerfile includes a removed headerfile which then makes the
compilation work.

This sounds like it could introduce some pretty tight and confusing coupling
between modules due to such transitive includes.

